# Decrypting Whatsapp Database (.crypt9) file



## haxxorsid (Mar 26, 2016)

How do I *decrypt/read* a Whatsapp Database (.*crypt9*) file ?

I have tried many methods like _Whatsapp Xtract_ with_ Python_,then _Whatsapp Viewer _and als_o Whatcrypt.com_ . And also saw many Youtube videos but all were outdated and usable for previous versions of .crypt( i.e *crypt 5/6/7/8*) 
I need decryption method of .crypt9 for reading out Whatsapp messages directly from db files . Because I am unable to attach and obtain .txt from "email conversation" opt from Whatsapp.  
So please someone provide me Method to decrypt "*.crypt9*" file. 
Thanks A lot.


----------



## huuur (Mar 27, 2016)

+1


----------



## ark0n3 (Mar 31, 2016)

huuur said:


> +1

Click to collapse



I'm interested too


----------



## mrdavid22 (Apr 1, 2016)

haxxorsid said:


> How do I *decrypt/read* a Whatsapp Database (.*crypt9*) file ?
> 
> I have tried many methods like _Whatsapp Xtract_ with_ Python_,then _Whatsapp Viewer _and als_o Whatcrypt.com_ . And also saw many Youtube videos but all were outdated and usable for previous versions of .crypt( i.e *crypt 5/6/7/8*)
> I need decryption method of .crypt9 for reading out Whatsapp messages directly from db files . Because I am unable to attach and obtain .txt from "email conversation" opt from Whatsapp.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## hackzfreak4 (Apr 1, 2016)

try recovermessages.com it worked for me


----------



## AcidBurns (Apr 1, 2016)

hackzfreak4 said:


> try recovermessages.com it worked for me

Click to collapse



1 post from user, website doesn't even state the older crypt5,7 or 8 methods (just requests a crypt file, no key file and nothing). to see all data you'll need to pay via paypal.
sounds like a ripoff to me. 
if it is not, please proove with a youtube video of your whole computer screen and not cut during waittimes that decryption works.

-acid


----------



## k-crip (Apr 3, 2016)

Dear all, please be patient.
Any XDA member will surely find the way to decrypt crypt9 files.
Do not spend time or money with fake websites because crypt9 is yet unbreakable.
Instead, put your money over the table and donate it to people that spend their time to help others.
My congratulations to those who reached crypt8 decryption. Hope you will give us a solution to decrypt crypt9 files soon. Cheer up!
Kind regards.


----------



## ghost0211 (Apr 5, 2016)

Any update? I too have a crypt9 file I'm trying to decode. Pulled it off my wife's phone when I noticed she was hiding something


----------



## rodolfob100 (Apr 5, 2016)

*crypt9*

guys we need to decrypt crypt9 files please help!


----------



## DwayneB (Apr 9, 2016)

Same problem with me!!! Need to decrypt crypt9!!! pls some1 help us out!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2016)

*Crypt9*

Would be great to see this one cracked as Crypt9 is using end-end encryption with an unique key for each message sent. This is in contrast with previous Crypt databases where a key is extracted once to decrypt the Whatsapp database continuously.


----------



## sam_sms (Apr 14, 2016)

*Any update*

Any update


----------



## MalDroid (Apr 16, 2016)

If you have your crypt key you can decrypt crypt9 and crypt10 files at whatcrypt.com.

If you don't have your crypt key you can obtain it by downloading the crypt key extractor on that site.


----------



## TripCode (Apr 16, 2016)

MalDroid said:


> If you have your crypt key you can decrypt crypt9 and crypt10 files at whatcrypt.com.
> 
> If you don't have your crypt key you can obtain it by downloading the crypt key extractor on that site.

Click to collapse



That is correct,  whatcrypt.com currently supports crypt formats 5-11. The key file is required for crypt6+


----------



## andreasmausch (Apr 19, 2016)

Are technical details available? I'd like to update WhatsApp Viewer which allows offline decryption.


----------



## Tjalling (Apr 20, 2016)

andreasmausch said:


> Are technical details available? I'd like to update WhatsApp Viewer which allows offline decryption.

Click to collapse



I hope someone can chime in on this. I'd much rather rely on an offline tool such as WhatsApp Viewer than to upload my database to some random website.


----------



## DURKH3IM (Apr 22, 2016)

andreasmausch said:


> Are technical details available? I'd like to update WhatsApp Viewer which allows offline decryption.

Click to collapse



Yep, technical info can be awesome for my soft, if you get any info will be very glad for it.

Thanks, regards.


----------



## Deltafox79 (Apr 27, 2016)

Error..


----------



## DwayneB (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi All,

Has someone found the method how to decrypt crypt9 file??? I tried all processes from last 2 months but could not get it.
I have a Nokia X mobile,which is not purely android, so i'm facing many problems. Kindly help me out.


----------



## ewrim (May 3, 2016)

*incorrect account error*

i tried to use whatcrypt.com but always i see "incorrect account". is account gmail which whatsapp account related? does anyone know how i can fix this error? or can be found another way for decrypting crypt9 file?


----------



## haxxorsid (Mar 26, 2016)

How do I *decrypt/read* a Whatsapp Database (.*crypt9*) file ?

I have tried many methods like _Whatsapp Xtract_ with_ Python_,then _Whatsapp Viewer _and als_o Whatcrypt.com_ . And also saw many Youtube videos but all were outdated and usable for previous versions of .crypt( i.e *crypt 5/6/7/8*) 
I need decryption method of .crypt9 for reading out Whatsapp messages directly from db files . Because I am unable to attach and obtain .txt from "email conversation" opt from Whatsapp.  
So please someone provide me Method to decrypt "*.crypt9*" file. 
Thanks A lot.


----------



## TripCode (May 5, 2016)

ewrim said:


> i tried to use whatcrypt.com but always i see "incorrect account". is account gmail which whatsapp account related? does anyone know how i can fix this error? or can be found another way for decrypting crypt9 file?

Click to collapse



You should only be providing gmail information for .crypt5 files. That's why it says (if crypt5). If you're trying to decrypt .crypt9 files then you don't enter any gmail information into the account field. Leave it blank! You do however have to upload your crypt key prior to decryption. The crypt key is located in: */data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key*. If you don't have root access then please read: WhatsApp Key/DB Extractor.


----------



## DwayneB (May 10, 2016)

TripCode said:


> You should only be providing gmail information for .crypt5 files. That's why it says (if crypt5). If you're trying to decrypt .crypt9 files then you don't enter any gmail information into the account field. Leave it blank! You do however have to upload your crypt key prior to decryption. The crypt key is located in: */data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key*. If you don't have root access then please read: WhatsApp Key/DB Extractor.

Click to collapse



I tried with WhatsApp Key/DB Extractor for my crypt9 in my Nokia X model.
But it is not operating properly.
it is showing the below 2 sentenced message.Kindly refer and reply me back.

Daemon nor running. Starting it now on port 5037.
Daemon started successfully.


----------



## TripCode (May 10, 2016)

DwayneB said:


> I tried with WhatsApp Key/DB Extractor for my crypt9 in my Nokia X model.
> But it is not operating properly.
> it is showing the below 2 sentenced message.Kindly refer and reply me back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That message is normal. If nothing is happening after that then you have an issue with adb. Do you have the adb drivers installed for your phone? Have you enabled usb debugging?


----------



## DwayneB (May 12, 2016)

TripCode said:


> That message is normal. If nothing is happening after that then you have an issue with adb. Do you have the adb drivers installed for your phone? Have you enabled usb debugging?

Click to collapse



yaa i have installed and i think this problem arises bcoz i got Nokia X model mobile,which is not pure android.
After that message also, it is not responding at all. I've waited for min 2 hrs. But still no response. and yaah i ve enabled USB Debugging.


----------



## AlienDrew (May 13, 2016)

Ever thought that this is because WhatsApp is not actually decryptable? If the US government can't even get past the encryption what makes you think a modified adb will do the trick? If anything, it seems like you might have some android malware that could infect your phone or this adb is for the old encryption WhatsApp used before they made their encryption more secure. Henceforth, this modified adb is either out-of-date or a scam.

Using CM12.1 on my SGH-T999


----------



## TripCode (May 13, 2016)

DwayneB said:


> yaa i have installed and i think this problem arises bcoz i got Nokia X model mobile,which is not pure android.
> After that message also, it is not responding at all. I've waited for min 2 hrs. But still no response. and yaah i ve enabled USB Debugging.

Click to collapse



I do not have access to a Nokia X so I'm unable to run any tests. If it's not purely Android then that maybe a problem. I will see if I can get access to one of these devices to see if there's anything that can be done.



AlienDrew said:


> Ever thought that this is because WhatsApp is not actually decryptable? If the US government can't even get past the encryption what makes you think a modified adb will do the trick? If anything, it seems like you might have some android malware that could infect your phone or this adb is for the old encryption WhatsApp used before they made their encryption more secure. Henceforth, this modified adb is either out-of-date or a scam.
> 
> Using CM12.1 on my SGH-T999

Click to collapse



WhatsApp is only encrypted end-to-end on the communications side. The database on the user side is *NOT* encrypted. The backup databases are encrypted, but these can easily be decrypted using the key file. I'm not sure what you mean by modified adb? I offer a set of scripts for various platforms that run a sequence of commands and actions to extract the unencrypted database and key file (for decrypting the backups). These scripts are open source and therefore open to public scrutiny. Check out the source yourself on GitHub. If you don't understand the code then ask someone on here (this is a developers forum after all).  This would be much more productive than spouting unsubstantiated and blind conspiracy theories. 

With regards to the US Government not getting past the encryption. This is only partially correct. They cannot intercept and decrypt the communications protocol, but they can easily extract the unencrypted database or decrypt the backup files if they have physical access to the device. Just like the rest of us can do that!


----------



## rajat29gupta (May 14, 2016)

*regarding decrypting crypt9*

i had database file of my frd with crypt 9 encryting is it posssible to decrypt it,i had no knowledge about key.plz help me out.


----------



## TripCode (May 14, 2016)

rajat29gupta said:


> i had database file of my frd with crypt 9 encryting is it posssible to decrypt it,i had no knowledge about key.plz help me out.

Click to collapse



Not unless you have the key file. If the device is rooted then you can obtain the key from _/data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key_. If the device is not rooted, but the Android version is 4.0 or higher then you can extract the key using WhatsApp Key/DB Extractor.


----------



## hairyButt420 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Decrypt crypt9 with crypt10 key*

I uninstalled whatsapp due to bugging out and when I reinstalled, it did not give the option to recover messages. I tried a few times with no luck. I extracted the crypt db which is in crypt 10 format. I used the key extractor from whatcrypt and got the key. When I tried to use the website, I only got an error message saying the header file does not match the key. The next day I checked the new database backup and it is in crypt 10. I am at a loss about how to decrypt this file. I used the Linux commands for crypt 8, no luck. I manually extracted the header, the aes from the key file, and the iv using a hex editor and retried the linux commands, still no luck. I also tried to manually insert the new header into the crypt9 file from a crypt10 db and then it also threw an error. Any ideas on how to proceed? Same phone, same number, same everything except I somehow updated to crypt 10 and that seems to mess with the header file. There are some messages I really needed to keep.


----------



## rinkizumorin (Jun 19, 2016)

i uninstalled the whatsapp app from my phone and then changed my number and again reinstalled it . now the question is if i get the key by rooting my phone ,can i use it to recover earlier messages in the database folder. If not please tell me a way. thanks.............


----------



## Lemall (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi All,
I have crypt10 encrypted database file. I want to decrypt it. But, I lost my phone so there is no possibility to get the key file. 
Is there any other way to decrypt the file? Please help me out.


----------



## DwayneB (Jul 4, 2016)

yes everything i did.


----------



## nivas20 (Nov 28, 2018)

*Need Crypt9 key file*

I have my old whatsapp crypt9 db files, currently when I am trying to open those backup db files through latest version it is not working. I don't have device to retrieve old Crypt9 key file, please provide me crypt9 key file for decrypt old whatsapp crypt9 files.  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## TheDrunken (May 28, 2021)

Hey guys!

is there any news regarding crypt9?
I have a cryp9 database but unfortunately no key.

I searched the web for days but found no solution to decrypt crypt9 without the key file


----------

